# Why can't my cd player play MP3 cd?



## spsfinest212

My friend made me and mp3 cd with like 150 songs  but I can only listen to it on my computer. Is there anything I can do to make it play in my car or my home stereo?


----------



## TFT

Tell him to burn it in "audio" format and not "Data", also use a CD-R and not a CD-RW as some home/car players bulk at re-writable CD's.


----------



## OvenMaster

You can't usually play a disc of .mp3s on a car or home stereo. The files will have to be converted to .wavs, reburnt to a CD-R, and you'll be limited to a maximum of 74 or 80 minutes. That means you won't get all 150 songs on one disc.


----------



## PohTayToez

OvenMaster said:


> You can't usually play a disc of .mp3s on a car or home stereo. The files will have to be converted to .wavs, reburnt to a CD-R, and you'll be limited to a maximum of 74 or 80 minutes. That means you won't get all 150 songs on one disc.



Well, not entirely true.   A lot of CD players support CD's with MP3s on them.  But if yours doesn't then you're just out of luck.  Burning as an audio CD will only give you about 80 minutes worth of music.

On a side note... aren't audio CD's pretty much obsolete now?  I don't think I've used one for about three years.


----------



## tremmor

Normal cd player is standard only. i will tell ya looked for that feature in the and payed a few extra dollars. no big deal. this one plays mp3.


----------



## OvenMaster

PohTayToez said:


> Well, not entirely true.   A lot of CD players support CD's with MP3s on them.  But if yours doesn't then you're just out of luck.  Burning as an audio CD will only give you about 80 minutes worth of music.


Quite right... but I said "usually" because I've yet to have the pleasure to run across a car or home player that plays .mp3s.


----------



## Geoff

OvenMaster said:


> Quite right... but I said "usually" because I've yet to have the pleasure to run across a car or home player that plays .mp3s.


Most new cars and home theater systems will play MP3 CD's, however the older ones generally do not.

In either case, if you want to listed to those songs in your car you will have to burn them as an audio disc, however you can only hold around 70 minutes of audio, so you will have to make upwards of 10 audio CD's to hold 150 songs.


----------



## fmw

All you need to play MP3's is the proper codec (software driver.)  Be sure you have that.


----------



## PohTayToez

fmw said:


> All you need to play MP3's is the proper codec (software driver.)  Be sure you have that.



We're not talking about play MP3s on a computer.  Try and keep up.


----------



## The_Other_One

As other's have mentioned, have you confirmed the CD player is capable of playing MP3s?  I don't even think my grandparent's 06 Acura MDX with a CD changer/DVD player will play MP3s...


----------



## fmw

PohTayToez said:


> We're not talking about play MP3s on a computer.  Try and keep up.




I can't.  Your obviously superior knowlege and quickness overshadows my weak attempts to keep up.  Now go insult someone else, son.


----------



## Sir Travis D

fmw said:


> I can't.  Your obviously superior knowlege and quickness overshadows my weak attempts to keep up.  Now go insult someone else, son.


I don't think that was an insult, if you would have read the OP you would have known.


----------



## SpeedDevil817

CDs are not obsolete yet. They will be soon enough but I dont think you can call them that quite yet. My car is a 2004 model and it doesnt play MP3 CDs. My Brother has a car from the same Make, a 2006 model, and it plays MP3 CDs so you have to check if your cars CD Player can play MP3 format.


----------

